
Copyright, patents, the public domain and today's Supreme Court decision - ldayley
http://www.patentlyo.com/patent/2012/01/supreme-court-affirms-broad-congressional-authority-to-offer-intellectual-property-rights-for-public-domain-works.html
======
Natsu
This is a good reason not to rely on the courts to strike down the bad parts
of SOPA & PIPA.

And it's also a good reason to seriously consider something like a
Constitutional amendment that clarifies the tension between the First
Amendment and the Copyright Clause. They appear to believe that the Copyright
Clause gives Congress carte blanche to override any First Amendment concerns
and that the Public Domain is not an important part of advancing progress.

